# Hrt



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Having worked in the Health profession for as long as I can remember, I have no qualms about discussing any part of anyone's anatomy! Should anyone find this too personal, then I apologise in advance. My G.P wants to start me on HRT and although I'm trying my hardest to ride through "the horror" I'm seriously considering it. Can any of you ladies help me on this subject? I realise I would have to pay for it but my main concern is the regular health checks that are a must with HRT. Thanks, Pat


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I was recommended HRT about 20 years ago but chose to go down the more natural route. I have never had any hormonal problems, sailed through the change without so much as one hot flush. My mother had HRT and ended up with breast cancer which is one of the dangers with HRT.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I took HRT for a week, put on 10lbs in weight, had a period (AAAGGHH) and stopped taking the things. Yes, I had hot flushes, mood swings etc - but hey, thats part of life! I'm not into tampering with nature

Jo xxxx


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Veronica said:


> I was recommended HRT about 20 years ago but chose to go down the more natural route. I have never had any hormonal problems, sailed through the change without so much as one hot flush. My mother had HRT and ended up with breast cancer which is one of the dangers with HRT.


It's the higher risk of Breast and or Ovarian cancer that worries me Veronica. That said, it is much safer now than it used to be. Here in the uk there are strict regulations for HRT checks but how they regulate it there I don't know?! Perhaps starting it now isn't such a good idea as we'll be moving over the first week of May. Oh and lucky you!..it's -1c here and I've got the patio doors and all the windows open!


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

jojo said:


> I took HRT for a week, put on 10lbs in weight, had a period (AAAGGHH) and stopped taking the things. Yes, I had hot flushes, mood swings etc - but hey, thats part of life! I'm not into tampering with nature
> 
> Jo xxxx


You've just made my mind up for me Jo, the thought of having a period after 13mths is horrific!! It's the flushes that are my main problem, they are constant, but maybe living in a hot climate I'll not notice so much?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

PatandDave said:


> You've just made my mind up for me Jo, the thought of having a period after 13mths is horrific!! It's the flushes that are my main problem, they are constant, but maybe living in a hot climate I'll not notice so much?


No, Pat, it will be one long hot flush through the Summer you won't know which is which.

I was on HRT as my mum was an osteoporosis suffer. I must admit I enjoyed being on it for the added benefits, not about to strangle anyone on a daily basis was a relief, but as the health risks were revealed, I came off it kicking and screaming.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

PatandDave said:


> You've just made my mind up for me Jo, the thought of having a period after 13mths is horrific!! It's the flushes that are my main problem, they are constant, but maybe living in a hot climate I'll not notice so much?


 You never get hot flushes when you want them lol!!! When it was hot and sunny, yes I got them, altho you dont notice them as much, or rather its hard to tell whats causing them lol. But on a cold day, when you could really do with one......... nothing!!! The mood swings were fun, again my husband said he couldnt tell if it was a menopausal mood swing or just me being "normal" :boxing::biggrin1:

Jo xxx


----------

